# كتاب wave propagation and scatering



## المهندس اون لاين (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم :56::56::56::56::56: 


هذا كتاب مال wave propagation and scatering مختص بمجال ابث وانتشار الموجات
واستطارتها وكيفية انعكاسها عن طبقات الغلاف الجوي 


للتحميل 
 اضغط هنا
تحياتي


----------



## drhacker (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي-اون لاين-
وخليك دايما-اون لاين-بمشاركاتك الجميلة


----------



## alolofi (21 أغسطس 2009)

بس على الرابد
لم استطع التنزيل


----------

